# Seat disassembly



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

Does anyone have a video or written procedure for disassembling the seat bottom cushion? I can't seem to figure out how to remove the leather. Removing the clips around the edges is simple enough, but there is some kind of attachment(s) below the longitudinal seams. Can't figure out how that comes apart. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you figure this out? I ordered a new-to-me seat bottom from a pax-side seat from car-part.com, but I haven't gotten into the project yet of taking apart the driver's seat bottom. I saw pics on the Chrysler Minivans website, and I presume the Routan seats are the same except for color. But I don't recall any mention of an attachment along the longitudinal seams.

If you found a video or other write-up with pics, please post a link. Thanks.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I did find this post with pics on post #5 on the first page: https://forum.chryslerminivan.net/s...-seat-bottoms-to-replace-a-worn-driver-s-side

Some useful info posted in postings #13 and #14 on page 2 and #21 on page 3. But I haven't seen anything else of much use.


----------

